# brick veneer question



## BugmanBCE (Apr 20, 2013)

I saw some guys putting a brick veneer on a house today and stopped to take a gander at it for a minute. Behind the brick was a 1-2 inch gap. Is there usually such a gap and does anything go in there to fill it up? What is the exterior wallboard that the brick covers?


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

Yes
No
Wall sheathing


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Its a 1" airspace., common.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

In my area, there are a couple of AHJ's that require the removal of mortar that falls down behind the wall. Bricklayers leave out about every third brick on the first course so that they can keep it cleaned out. They have to leave it until it is inspected and then they can put a brick back in the cleanout hole.

Some AHJ's allow the use of cellular vent products at the base of the wall.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah, let me get all that mortar behind the brick for you......and after that ill pick up all the sawdust on the ground.


----------



## BugmanBCE (Apr 20, 2013)

Great answers! Thanks!


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

i have never had to remove the excess from behind the brick in residential const,but i have had to in commercial.it is a big pain in the azz.

as far as the dead air space,it allows many things.first of course is the dead air space.next,it will allow your brick wall to be true and plumb even if the framed wall isnt,that is if the wall isnt too far out of plumb.it allows for the mason to grip the brick and have space for his fingers,otherwise,he would have to use the holes in the brick.and lastly,it allows for a space to discard,cigarette wrappers,brick slats and paper......:whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

It's actually so you can fish wires behind the brick.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

We normally have a 4 inch gap between the brick and inside blockwork. It used to be 2-3 inches but now it has insulation in it.
Bricks used to be left out as cleaning or coring holes at the bottom, as too much mortar in the cavity caused damp problems. Another option was to use temporary cavity battens to catch the mortar droppings.

I can't get on the sub forums now, only the main menu and the thread showing. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

This method could quite possibly be the best way to address mortar at base of wall and clogged weep vents. The company is in my home town.




https://www.google.com/search?q=mor...QH6-4CIAg&sqi=2&ved=0CFAQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=617
.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh I think i like the idea of the mortar net that runs under the first course. I never thought of it like that before. I wonder how it compresses?


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

fjn said:


> This method could quite possibly be the best way to address mortar at base of wall and clogged weep vents. The company is in my home town.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this system a lot. I've never used this system before, but I've been seeing it around for a while now. We have to use a (poly-like) flashing and weep rope, which I'm not really fond of.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I really like using mortarnet. Yeah never saw the mortarnet weepsthat run to daylight. Seems like an excellent idea.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

CJKarl said:


> I really like using mortarnet. Yeah never saw the mortarnet weepsthat run to daylight. Seems like an excellent idea.






Funny thing,I know the guy who started mortar net he never was a mason as I would use the term,he was a tuck pointer for as long as I knew him. Now all he does is the mortar net stuff.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

fjn said:


> Funny thing,I know the guy who started mortar net he never was a mason as I would use the term,he was a tuck pointer for as long as I knew him. Now all he does is the mortar net stuff.


How about from free samples for your "brothers" at CT???????? :whistling


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Is that stuff expensive?


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

jomama said:


> How about from free samples for your "brothers" at CT???????? :whistling





Man,I would love to if I could,that guy is so tight I bet he has the first nickle he ever made. 

The company headquarters is less than a mile from where I live and they will NOT let us town masons buy direct. They say "we need to protect our distributors,go buy it there"  I told them,I have something I need to protect that is more important than your distributors_______________ my checkbook.:laughing:


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

On heavy commercial jobs nearly always mandatory. They have added a insect shield also. The most important and very overlooked step to make this a successful application is to ensure thru wall flashing finishes a good 2 to 4" higher than height of the net. The higher the better. Mortar will accumulate on top of net to some degree. Usually 1" or more on 20'+ high veneers.


----------



## Bobble head 1 (Feb 20, 2013)

JBM said:


> Oh I think i like the idea of the mortar net that runs under the first course. I never thought of it like that before. I wonder how it compresses?


We call it gorilla hair!! Laughing


----------

